# Stuff disappearing from storage



## Opal (Jun 4, 2020)

Has anyone had their items randomly disappear from their storage before? I was clearing duplicates from my storage today and I noticed that my thank-you mom mug was completely gone. I'm pretty sure I never took it out of my storage but just in case I checked every room in my house and my entire island in case I displayed it somewhere but I can't find it. I might have accidentally given it to someone or a villager as a gift but I'm pretty sure I saw it in my storage like 1 or 2 days ago. I think I saw a post on reddit about a week ago of some ppl complaining that their items disappeared from their storage too.

Also, I can't find the thank-you mom mug in my catalogue. This was a special item so I'm not sure if it can still be ordered but even if it can't I would have thought that it would stay in the catalogue but just say 'not for sale' like other non-orderable items? Can someone who's ordered this before please check their catalogue and tell me if they can find this mug and if they can still order it?


----------



## Manah (Jun 4, 2020)

It's not in the catalogue anymore. Since it's from a special tab, it doesn't go in the regular catalogue even if you own(ed) it. Posters and Pocket Camp items are the same, but since those are permanent items, you can still find them with the search function, whereas the mug technically doesn't exist anymore outside of the copies you bought.

Mine are still in the storage though.


----------



## Opal (Jun 4, 2020)

Manah said:


> It's not in the catalogue anymore. Since it's from a special tab, it doesn't go in the regular catalogue even if you own(ed) it. Posters and Pocket Camp items are the same, but since those are permanent items, you can still find them with the search function, whereas the mug technically doesn't exist anymore outside of the copies you bought.
> 
> Mine are still in the storage though.


Oh ok, ty! Weird that I can't find it in my storage though.


----------



## zato (Jun 4, 2020)

i can't re-order it  but i do have an extra i'd be happy to give you (free of course) that's weird and scary that happened...i hope all your other things are ok (non re-order-able wise) i hope they fix it and or make holiday items that you buy easy to get again even if it means using nook miles. i mean i get it's suposta be a cool once a year thing but if someone loses it or w/e idk....i'm an idiot. but yeah if ya want the mug i'll be more than happy to get it to ya ether drop off or pick up.


----------



## hzl (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm so sure I've had items disappear from my storage too. Like items that I 100% know I put there and when I've gone to retrieve for decorating purposes it's not been there.. but then again it could be my old forgetful brain


----------



## Opal (Jun 4, 2020)

zato said:


> i can't re-order it  but i do have an extra i'd be happy to give you (free of course) that's weird and scary that happened...i hope all your other things are ok (non re-order-able wise) i hope they fix it and or make holiday items that you buy easy to get again even if it means using nook miles. i mean i get it's suposta be a cool once a year thing but if someone loses it or w/e idk....i'm an idiot. but yeah if ya want the mug i'll be more than happy to get it to ya ether drop off or pick up.


Tysm! Are u sure u dont want anything for it? I'm going to display it somewhere as well as all of my other non-orderable items instead of putting them in my storage in case stuff disappears again. I might have had other things disappear too but probably didnt notice since I have a lot of clothes in my storage.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



hzl said:


> I'm so sure I've had items disappear from my storage too. Like items that I 100% know I put there and when I've gone to retrieve for decorating purposes it's not been there.. but then again it could be my old forgetful brain


A friend just told me some of her clothes have disappeared before, if this is a glitch I hope they fix it soon.


----------



## zato (Jun 4, 2020)

Opal said:


> Tysm! Are u sure u dont want anything for it? I'm going to display it somewhere as well as all of my other non-orderable instead of putting them in my storage in case stuff disappears again. I might have had other things disappear too but probably didnt notice since I have a lot of clothes in my storage.


yep no need to pay for something that's collecting dust for me lolz. at least you'll use it and i really don't need two. i only got it in case someone needed it anyway.


----------



## Opal (Jun 4, 2020)

zato said:


> yep no need to pay for something that's collecting dust for me lolz. at least you'll use it and i really don't need two. i only got it in case someone needed it anyway.


Thanks! I'll be available for the next 5 hrs maybe so I can come pick it up whenever ur free


----------



## zato (Jun 4, 2020)

Opal said:


> Thanks! I'll be available for the next 5 hrs maybe so I can come pick it up whenever ur free


no prob i'm on now and ain't doing crap lolz so i can pm you a code if you are ready now?


----------



## Opal (Jun 4, 2020)

zato said:


> no prob i'm on now and ain't doing crap lolz so i can pm you a code if you are ready now?


Ok, I'm ready


----------



## Imbri (Jun 4, 2020)

I haven't had things disappear, but I swear I've has the opposite happen in which my storage fills up with things I don't remember putting there!


----------



## nerfeddude (Jun 4, 2020)

I had stuff disappearing once. I remember I put a painting in my storage to later donate it into museum, but it was nowhere to be found. Weird


----------



## Fendi (Jun 4, 2020)

I remember I had a silver bunk bed and I could not for the life of me find it at all. I do not recall selling it, and I never even displayed it in my house - it was just sitting in my storage. I would think I have a pretty vivid memory, but I still do not know what happened to that bed.


----------



## whimsycreator (Jun 4, 2020)

As much as I love this game... I do have to admit, it does seem to be quite buggy for a lot of people at times.

Then again, I’ve never experienced a single programming bug or glitch in this game myself. Weird...


----------



## samticore (Jun 4, 2020)

I can say with certainty I cannot find a few pieces of clothing anymore. I did not sell them. They are not on any of my wand outfits. They're just not... in my inventory, my storage, hanging up, anywhere. Like, I had made a orange/pink rose crown? Straight up gone. It's fine, I can make a new one. But where did you go.


----------



## Elmo Ballz (Feb 12, 2021)

I’ve had things disappear too, I had some backpacks and other things and I know other people who’ve had the same problem, it kinda sucks


----------



## bebebese (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm convinced I had saved one of each of the wedding event items, but I haven't been able to find the cake in my storage  I might've given it to my little sister before she moved to her own island, but I can't imagine why. It's not a big deal, but it is annoying.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 12, 2021)

I don't know about items, but I could've sworn that I've been missing diy in my list whenever I go looking through them. It's not like I write them all down, so there's no way for me to be absolutely certain.


----------



## stitchmaker (Feb 12, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I don't know about items, but I could've sworn that I've been missing diy in my list whenever I go looking through them. It's not like I write them all down, so there's no way for me to be absolutely certain.


Same thing happened with a DIY Shell Arch.  I crafted the item.  After it happened I started taking pictures of my DIY collections and keep updating it.


----------



## JemAC (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm not sure I've ever lost anything from the storage, I did check it about a month ago to pick up a stack of customisation kits but found there were none there, either I'd used them all already or they'd disappeared. Thats the only one I can think off that might've disappeared and they were easily replaceable so that was ok. Its a glitch that really needs sorting though, it'd not right that any items suddenly vanish but especially the ones that are either hard to come by or are special seasonal items.


----------



## Starboard (Feb 12, 2021)

A few days ago I was upset that I accidentally sold a Festivale lamp from my pockets, but this thread is making me wonder if something else happened, since I'm always careful and never accidentally sold anything before... All I know is I bought the thing and then later it wasn't in my pockets with all the other Festivale items


----------



## meo (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes. I've had it happen with multiple things in game from learned diy recipes to clothes in storage to orderable items I sold but they removed from my catalog (regular item not seasonal).
It's really annoying especially if you like to collect everything and have your catalog/diy recipes complete. I'm always paranoid about what will unlearn/disappear. I do hope this gets fixed - it hasn't happened in awhile for me as far as I know (fingers crossed it stays so).


----------

